# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  نظام Windows 10 لن يطلب منك بعد الآن إزالة ذواكر USB بأمان

## mohamed73

إذا قمت من قبل بتوصيل ذاكرة USB بنظام الويندوز وقمت بإزالتها من بعد،  فربما تكون قد حصلت على رسالة تحذير مفادها أنه من المرجح أن تقوم بإستخدام  ميزة ” الإزالة الآمنة ” لإخراج ذاكرة USB من الحاسوب. ويرجع ذلك إلى  المخاوف من أن إزالتها فجأة يمكن أن يتلف البيانات أو التسبب في أخطاء لأن  مفتاح USB لا يزال قيد الإستخدام. كان الأمر منطقيًا، رغم أنه كان مزعجًا أيضًا في بعض الأحيان. ومع ذلك،  يبدو أن مايكروسوفت لن تطلب من المستخدمين بعد الآن إزالة ذواكر USB بأمان  في نظام Windows 10. وهذا وفقا لوثيقة الدعم على موقع مايكروسوفت الرسمي  على الويب حيث تعرض مايكروسوفت تفاصيل عن كيفية الإستفادة من الميزة  المعروفة بإسم الإزالة السريعة ” Quick Removal “. ووفقا لشركة مايكروسوفت، فقد صرحت بالقول : ” تدير هذه السياسة عمليات  التخزين بطريقة تجعل الجهاز جاهزًا للإزالة في أي وقت. يمكنك إزالة الجهاز  دون إستخدام عملية إزالة الأجهزة بأمان. ومع ذلك، للقيام بذلك لا يمكن لـ  Windows تخزين عمليات الكتابة على الذاكرة مؤقتًا. هذا يقلل من أداء النظام  “. تشير مايكروسوفت أن جميع ذواكر USB المقترنة بالحاسوب في نظام Windows  10 سيتم تعيينها على أنه يتم إزالتها بسرعة بشكل إفتراضي، ولكن يمكن  للمستخدمين الإنتقال إلى خصائص الذاكرة وتغيير الإعداد إلى الأداء الأفضل ”  Better Performance ” إذا كانوا يفضلون الطريقة القديمة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

